#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Subjessss en Coax toppen.

## CyberNBD

Vandaag begonnen met het bouwen van 4 subjes (jaaaa nog 4  :Big Grin: ) en 2 coax toppen, ziehier een verslagje:











..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## luc2366

Voor welke topjes heb je gekozen?
Nog 4 subjes erbij? Totaal komt dan op 16?

----------


## EP Woody

Tsjah, dan kan ik ook niet achterblijven he. Binnenkort ook maar beginnen dus.  :Smile: 

Ziet er netjes uit jochie <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Erwin heeft T-4tjes <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## CyberNBD

Topjes weer de 12/2" coax zoals ik er al 2 heb.  Subjes komt totaal idd op 16 <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rv

Er is nog niet genoeg genoeg geld voor amps en hij is alweer aan het bouwen!
 :Wink: 

Indrukwekkend Tom!!

Ik zie al uit naar het totale resultaat. Eneuh, 'k heb het al eens gezegd, maar moest je ergens in de buurt staan met je set, laat dan ZEKER iets weten hé! Dan kom ik eens luisteren!!



____
Rv.
____

----------


## PowerSound

Leuk leuk leuk.

Amps worden ook leuk...

Maar is dat allemaal nog een beetje long-throw ?
Ik vraag maar...

Al een subje af ?


Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## luc2366

hey tom,

zijn dat dan de 2x12"+2" die je op speakerplans vindt?

----------


## arie

he zijn dat esw 1018 subkastjes?zo ja zou je mij dan tekeningen en of de benodigte materialen willen doormailen bvd

----------


## Mr Dj

Sh*t hey !!! nog 4 erbij. Jij verveelde je zeker ?

In ieder geval wil ik het eindresultaat zeker zien !

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ziet er goed uit hoor , netjes gezaagd en gebouwd.
Ben benieuwd naar de verdere resultaten.

veel succes verder.

M.V.G

--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------


## CyberNBD

Genoeg gebouwd voor vandaag, 4 subjes krijgen al mooi vorm:





Tja.. long throw.. tis en blijft front loaded, maar als je er genoeg van neerpoot en flink vermogen erachterzet wil dat ook wel redelijk ver dragen.  Ik ga proberen zo veel mogelijk vanuit 4 hoeken in zalen te werken nu, lijkt me ook wel mooi.


..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Als je vanuit de 4 hoeken speelt,krijg je dan geen probleem dat de subs elkaar gaan tegenwerken.
Heb dat hier ooit gemerkt in een zaal,in elke hoek 2xESW1018,maar in het midden van de zaal was er heel weinig sub?

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hey Tom, gaat weer leuk met die kasten zie ik. Worden ze gespoten of wordt er weer iemand onwel, omdat die boven de reflex-openingen moet staan om zo de binnenzijde te kunnen rollen? Besteedt die taak in ieder geval uit zou ik zeggen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Remco

Kijk uit voor je oren!!!

----------


## DJ_Robin

Dat gaat zeer snel zo 4 subjes bouwen. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ff tussendoor , heb je de verbindingen nou alleen gelijmt ? ik zit bijna geen schroef gaten. Heb je ze soms met de tacker gedaan ?

Succes verder,

M.V.G

--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------


## CyberNBD

Zijn gelijmd met 2 componentenlijm en dan getacked met nietjes om de 15 cm ofzo, werkt erg handig en snel.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

In de achterste onderhoek, zijn daar ook verstevigingslatten ofniet ?
Zodat het 3 echte tunnels worden ...
Of is het daar gewoon "open" ?

Ik denk dak er ook een paar voor de lol ga bouwen, maar dan ook geniet...


Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## FiëstaLj

is wel een echte trend he ??

pb audio subjes bouwen....

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## PowerSound

Inderdaad, wordt zo "gemeen"...

Om ter 't meest ? <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat: Om ter 't meest



 Dan zul je je toch moeten haasten want tom heeft al een flinke voorsprong!

(zaterdag kom ik ze bezichtigen hé tom...eens kijken naar je vakwerk)

----------


## CyberNBD

Achterkant onderaan zitten geen verstevigingen, de hoek is wel afgeschuind met een plankje.

Vandaag niet extreem veel gedaan, maar het houtwerk van de subjes is nou zo goed als af:

Handvaten, connectorpaneeltjes en speakerplaten zagen/freezen:


Afdekblokjes voor handvaten aan de bovenkant (onderkant is afgedekt door schuine plankje):


Totaalplaatje:


..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:Handvaten, connectorpaneeltjes en speakerplaten zagen/freezen:



handvaTTEn ! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Zie ik nu scheel, of is er een ronde die je uitgezaagd hebt niet "echt" perfect rond ?

Kzou ook eens moeten beginnen  :Smile: 

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Handvaten, connectorpaneeltjes en speakerplaten zagen/freezen:
> 			
> ...



De 2e van die stapel... zat ik ook al naar te kijken  :Smile: 

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## luc2366

Hey,
ben ook subjes aan 't bouwen. Die cirkels voor de speakers uitzagen - doen jullie dat met een gewone wip/decoupeerzaag? de mijne heeft nl. de neiging om na enige tijd te gaan plooien.

----------


## CyberNBD

2de zit inderdaad bobbeltje in  op 1 plek.. maar dat ziet toch nietmand? komt speaker in.  Vind het best aardig gelukt, is inderdaad met decoupeeerzaag gedaan.  Zijn momenteel druk bezig met randjes affrezen en afschuren, foto's komen straks. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## groenteboer

Ronde gaten voor speakers maak ik altijd met de bovenfrees.. Hiervoor moet je dan wel zelf even een geleider maken als die niet standaard meegeleverd is.. In het middelpunt van het speakergat een hoekijzertje in de plank schroeven, met daaraan een van de de geleidestangen van de frees.. Nu kun je met een vingerfreesje (6 mm) zeer netjes (tot op de halve mm nauwkeurig) je gat maken.. Eventueel eerst met een grotere frees (12-16 mm) een rand frezen zodat je je speaker verzinkt in de plaat.
Heb je het een paar keer gedaan, dan zul je zien dat het net zo snel, zoniet sneller gaat dan zagen met de decoupeerzaag ! Altijd netjes rond en zonder splinters !!

Joost

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Net werk Tom, proficiat!!

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Netjes randen afgefreesd, en opgeschuurd:


Bovenste bouwsel is een verdwaald binnenrackje <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ze zien er keurig uit !!! 
Kunnen menig zelfbouwes nog wat van leren (zoals ik <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> )

Ook het binnen rackje is mooi hoor ! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

M.V.G

--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------


## Pulse

Ziet er inderdaad goed uit.
Je hebt precies tussendoor wel tijd genomen om foto's per stap te maken.

Dus als ik het goed begrijp heb je voor de kast zelf ineen te steken geen enkel schroefje gebruikt ?
(Ik heb me zot zitten te schroeven bij die eminence kappa 15 LF subs paar topics terug)

Al getest met een speaker of er alleen lucht uit de basreflex poort komt en er voor de rest geen "lekken" zijn ? 

En wat voor roosters ga je gebruiken, of heb je ze nog niet ?

Groeten,
Dieter, D.D.A. Sound & Light

----------


## CyberNBD

Nope zit geen enkel schroefje in <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Lekken niet op getest maar denk niet dat die erinzitten, flink wat lijm gebruikt en kiertjes afgesmeerd <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

Laatste dagen weinig meer aan speakers gedaan, vanwege tijdsgebrek (Carnaval enzo he).  Dezemorgen na een rondje afbouwen hier in de tent maar weer es aan het knutselen gegaan aan de coax topjes:











..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Merijndj

ziet er goed uit Cyber,

Ligt het aan mij of is die hoorn kwa afstraling uit zichzelf "in theorie" "60 x 60 " graden (ik weet even niet hoe ik het anders kan uitleggen), hoe kan die kast dan 60 x 40 graden zijn?
Of komt dat door dat rechthoekige plaatje hout tussen de speaker en de hoorn?

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## CyberNBD

He Merlijn,
goeie vraag, had er zelf nog niet bij stilgestaan <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.  De hoorn van de 12" is gewoon vierkant dus, idd 60*60 dan, die van de 2" die hier nog voorkomt is wel 60*40.  Ik heb er verder ook weinig verklaring voor hoe het in mekaar zit, maar ik zal het es aan michel vragen alstie terug is van frankfurt.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:He Mer*[u]l</u>*ijn,



ik zeg niks....

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## CyberNBD

Mhz.. fautje <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ziet er goed uit ! een mooi voorbeeld voor mij als ik ga bouwen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Heb je die plaatjes voor de horn zelf gezaagd of een zaagtafel of laten doen ?

Mijn complimenten,

succes verder,

M.V.G

--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: Tja.. long throw.. tis en blijft front loaded, maar als je er genoeg van neerpoot en flink vermogen erachterzet wil dat ook wel redelijk ver dragen.



Hoi Tom,
ziet er klasse uit (doeht me weeh denkuh aan vroegah!)  
... maar als ik toch iets te zeiken moet zoeken: 'Hebbie geen freesmachine'???! 
(= Gelul hoor!!!!!! Maar een zeikerd ben ik nou eenmaal, en daar wordt ik ook vaak als zodanig voor gehuurd!!!Als er helemaal niemand meer wat te zeiken weet, kun je altijd mij nog bellen! Ik vind altijd nog wel wat! ))<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>
MAAR:
Als er een smilie zou zijn voor  PETJE AF!!!!  dan zou ik hem hier zeker 10 x plaatsen!
Keep up the good work! 
En houdt ons op de hoogte met de voortgang! :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
*If you have finished them, you better rig them*

----------


## michiel

Prachtige kast! Ik heb het ontwerp altijd al erg mooi gevonden. 
Zodra ik de capaciteiten heb wil ik eens een coax top maken met een ronde hoorn. Voor een nog betere weergave.

Maar zie ik daar nou sileconen kit?!?!?! Gebruik liever acryl kit. IS een stuk gezonder! En vlekken in kledig en dergelijke kun je met water weg wassen.
Ik heb ook eens gehoord dat de dampen van sileconen kit schadelijk kunnen zijn voor de speaker. Of dit waar is weet ik niet zeker, maar voor de zekerheid dus ff goed door laten luchten voordat de speaker er in komt.

(ik kan ook wel zeiken hoor....)

Groeten, michiel

----------


## CyberNBD

Is geen siliconenkit, is 2-componentenlijm <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>, wordt keihard.  Daarna de naden van de hoorn bewerken met glasmat en epoxyhars.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

Ennuuuh rinus, freesmasjien? moet je toch es beter kijken hoor, ligt een echte festo op de grond <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

hoe maak je die randen van die platen eigenlijk schuin ?? met die freesmachine ??

heb me dat altijd al afgevraagd eigenlijk <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## Merijndj

verstekzagen.

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zit erover te denken die kleine topjes van tom na te bouwen, maar daar zitten nogal wat schuine zijdes op...

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## luc2366

Groenteboer, bedankt voor de tip: ik ben ùomenteel manifoldbassen aan 't bouwen. 'k heb de openingen voor de woofers eens uitgefreesd ipv gezaagd: gaat idd stukken sneller en een perfect resultaat!
Cyberdance: hoe klem je de schuine plankjes (om de hoorn te construeren) alvorens je ze nagelt?
Ik heb ook foto's gemaakt van mijn 'bouwwerf'. Als iemand mij effe kan uitleggen hoe ik deze op het forum plaats komen ze na het weekend wel online.

----------


## Merijndj

Dus als ik het goed begrijp is die hoorn (mid) gewoon altijd 60*60 graden en omdat je er een 2e hoorn voor zet (hoog) die 60*40 graden is, noem je de kast 60*40 graden.

Heb ik het goed?

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Merijndj

ik snap het, bedankt voor de uitleg.

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## luc2366

deze coax-topjes hebben qua design wat weg van die nieuwe speakers die DAP/Highlite op de markt brengt (heb trouwens op dit forum ergens gelezen dat er Beyma inzit). 
Cyberdance, 
1/ welke zijn de voordelen van de topjes die jij bouwt tov die DAPs?
2/ welk vermogen hebben jouw topjes?
3/ welk is ongeveer de kostprijs aan onderdelen van jou topjes?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:dat er Beyma inzit



Wat wil dat nu zeggen? Beyma heeft (heel) goede speakers,maar brengen zoals bijna elk merk(RCF,Eminence,JBL,...) ook een budget reeks uit.Dus altijd opletten als een verkoper je zegt:"Het is goed spul want er zit Beyma in"

En de kostprijs van Tom zijn topjes, tja Tom neemt natuurlijk flinke hoeveelheden af van B&C speakers en zal dus wel goede voorwaarden krijgen.(die hij hier toch niet open en bloot zal leggen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## michiel

Heb je ook ergens een link van die dap dingen? Misschien gaat dap dan toch nog eens wat goeds maken.... je weet maar nooit.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Merijndj

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=7303

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## CyberNBD

Pfffffffffffffffff nou doe je me schrikken hoor luc, mijn topkasten vergelijken met DAP notabene <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar om toch maar ff op je vragen te beantwoorden:
1/ Voordeel kan ik je niet meteen vertellen omdat ik de dap kasten nog niet ken, maar aantal vragen die ik me heb bij de dap kasten:
- Welke speaker liggen er nou in, goeie of budget?  Ik heb namelijk in de tijd dat ik nog in een electronica winkel werkte genoeg gehavende dap kasten zien langskomen met afgebroken drivers etc.  In de toppen van mij liggen zoals davy al vermeldt B&C speakers, net als in de rest van de set.
- Van welk materiaal zijn die dap kasten gemaakt? Ook van berken multiplex? of van met stof bekleedde vezelplaat oid.
- Zijn de dap topjes ook actief gefilterd? of zit er een passief filter in, ook dat is een groot nadeel dan. (Misschien niet zo zeer prijstechnisch, iets waar dap naar zal kijken, maar in mijn opzicht, maar dat komt omdat ik kwaliteit voor prijs stel.)

2/ Vermogen is 350/80W RMS voor resp 12" Mid en 2" Hoog

3/ Kostprijs zelf geen id van eigenlijk, omdat ik de speakers al had liggen hier als spare voor de andere 2 toppen, en omdat ik zowat alle materialen tegen mooie prijzen kan inkopen, alsook hout etc.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Merijndj

D*P kasten dan maar...:

mid  = 1 x 12"
hoog = 1 x 2"
freq bereik: 150hz - 18Khz
sensitivity: (1W@1M) 107dB
Max power:           137dB
power capacity: 700(RMS)
impedantie: 8ohm
afstraling: 60*(H)x 40*(V) (*=graden)
connectors: 2x Neutrik(!!!!!) 4p connector
kast materiaal: 18mm "plywood"
finish: black polyester paint with glassfiber
flying system: flexible flying system
dimensions: (HxW(front/back)xD) = 527x580/290x520mm (lees: trapezium vorm).
weight: 49kg


Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## CyberNBD

Vandaag ff de 2de topkast afgetimmerd, de hoorn opgeschuurd en zonet nog ff met glasmat en hars aan de slag geweest, ziehier het resultaat.







Openliggende topkast met 2" eruit (RVS profiel ligt bij de metaalboer om te laten bijmaken voor de nieuwe kasten), dus gelijk ff fotootje van geschoten:


Volgende week nog ff flink doorwerken, want ze moeten daarna het hele weekend mee op klus <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Merijndj

ziet er heel goed uit, ook met dat fiberglas erin...

waar haal je dat fiberglas eigenlijk, toch niet bij de "doe het zelver" toch....



Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## luc2366

ziet er goed uit. blijft de hoorn 8-hoekig of krijgt die een echte trechtervorm door het gebruik van hars of iets dergelijks? plaats je binnenkort ook een foto van dat metalen ophangsysteem voor de driver? ben benieuwd hoe dat eruit ziet.

----------


## michiel

Ziet er HEEL goed uit! 

Ik zie de foto's van je subjes weer, wat ik me nou afvraag, is dat alle versteviging die erin zit?? Lijkt me een beetje weinig eerlijk gezegt.

Ik doe het zo bij een 10" sub:
(Sorry voor de donkere foto)

Het is dan wel geen kast om mee te slepen, maar een paar plankjes extra in die 18" van jou zou ik zeker wel doen....

Groeten, michiel

----------


## luc2366

michiel, welke sub is dat?

----------


## michiel

Een eigen onterp met de Scan Speak 25w6585-01 en de Hypex HS 200. Subje is niet voor mij, maar m'n oom. 
Vanavond misschien de eerste luister test... ik ben erg benieuwd.



Groeten, michiel

----------


## luc2366

hoe ver sta je met de kastjes cyberdance? moeten ze niet dit weekend de baan op?

----------


## CyberNBD

Tis erg druk hier, dus steeds tussendoor verderbouwen, en veel nachtwerk (gisternacht 1.30 begonnen met verven <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>).  Maar we komen er wel:
Speaker en hoorn netjes opgeschuurd, inslagmoeren gemonteerd,opgevuld met purschuim en handvaten eringepropt, dus nu schilderklaar:


Eerste laag zit erop:




RVS Profielen heeft de metaalboer ook flink z'n best voor gedaan:




Net klaar met 2de laag: spetterlak:




Morgen connectorpaneeltjes in achterplaat monteren, RVS profiel erin en speakers erin.  En dan zijn ze dus (hopelijk <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>) vrijdag gebruiksklaar want dan moeten ze idd de baan op.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Reemski

Hoe heb je die hoorn nu vast gezet aan de plaat hout binnenin de top?? Aangezien ik schroeven zie op foto 2??

----------


## CyberNBD

Hoorn zit aan de voorkant geniet aan de latjes, en vanachter met flink veel 2-componentenlijm (polypox, vullende lijm, dank voor de tip michel <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, en rob voor de lijm zelf <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>) vast aan de plaat binnenin de top (bouten en inslagmoeren hieronder nog niet te zien, was ik bijna vergeten <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>): 


De schroeven zijn voor de 12" speaker vast te zetten, aan de andere kant van de platen zitten inslagmoeren, dit moest er eerst in omdat ondertussen de hele holle ruimte rondom de hoorn dicht zit met purschuim.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

En nog wat vraagjes van de vorige pagina die ik over het hoofd gezien had:




> citaat:blijft de hoorn 8-hoekig of krijgt die een echte trechtervorm door het gebruik van hars of iets dergelijks? plaats je binnenkort ook een foto van dat metalen ophangsysteem voor de driver? ben benieuwd hoe dat eruit ziet.



Hoorn blijft verder gewoon 8-hoekig, randen zijn dmv die glasmat en hars wel afgerond.  Foto ophangsysteem staat hierboven.





> citaat:waar haal je dat fiberglas eigenlijk, toch niet bij de "doe het zelver" toch....



Glasmat en hars komen van Poly-service, evenals de 2-componentenlijm en 2-componentenlak.





> citaat:Ik zie de foto's van je subjes weer, wat ik me nou afvraag, is dat alle versteviging die erin zit?? Lijkt me een beetje weinig eerlijk gezegt.



Jups dat zijn de enige verstevigingen, vanachter 2 en aan iedere zijkant eentje.  Voor meer info schakel ik michel weer ff in <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ziet er heel netjes uit ! Vooral die horn vind ik heel netjes gemaakt. Die spetterlak heb je die gerold of echt opgespoten ?
Veel succes met afmaken !

M.V.G

--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------


## CyberNBD

En jawoor tis zover, ze zijn af, net getest en komt nog herrie uit ook <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>:




Morgen de rooster nog ff eropschroeven en dan kunnen ze mee.
COnnectorpaneeltjes zijn voorlopig (waren geen vierkante speakon chassis delen meer dus nu ff 1 grote ronde per speaker erin.

Spetterlak ik gewoon met de roller gedaan.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## speakerfreak

whaaa please maak die fotos is goed, kben erg benieuwd<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## CyberNBD

Zo beter? <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## luc2366

heb je een foto van het rvs-frame gemonteerd in de hoorn - zonder de driver erin?

----------


## luc2366

idd, effe niet nagedacht<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>
wordt dat rvsframe dan gewoon in de hoorn gevezen of komt dat nog eens op rvs-latjes te staan?

----------


## splash

Is weer een knap staaltje werk.

Wat ik me wel afvraag is of de foto's zijn genomen toen de verf nog nat was, of hoort het zo te glimmen?? Ik vind het persoonlijk mooier als het wat minder glimt...

..::Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers::..

----------


## CyberNBD

Verf was idd nog nat bij het fotograferen, de hoorn zelf is geverfd met 2 componentenlak zonder poeder, dus die blijft wel glimmen, maar daar zit toch rooster/schuim voor.

Ziehier het resultaat (heb ze vandaag nog een keer moeten openhalen en een multiplex plaatje van 3.6 mm bijgezet aan de 12" speaker omdat die ging aanlopen (tegen de plaat waar ie opzit).  Zat in de andere toppen ook maar ff niet meer aan gedacht <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>.











..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## michiel

Dat is echt een geweldig mooie set. Je zult er vast nog heel veel plezier van hebben!

Groeten, michiel

----------


## DJ_Robin

Zijn mooie topjes geworden zo , kan er niets anders van maken.
Zijn je subjes ook al af ? daar hebben we iniedergeval geen eindresultaat van.

M.V.G

--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------


## CyberNBD

Toppen hebben de eerste klus goed doorstaan, dus denk dat ze wel in orde zijn nu <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Voor foto's zie http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=7394 .  4 Subjes zijn nog niet af, komt later.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## luc2366

hoi cyberdance. nu de toppen de eerste test hebben doorstaan had ik volgende vragen:
1/ is het mogelijk om een blueprint van de rvs-ophangbeugels te bekomen?
2/ wat is het totaalgewicht van een afgewerkt kastje?

----------


## CyberNBD

Vorige week ff de overige speakers nog een laklaagje gegeven, de blauwe subs zijn nu ook zwart:
12x sub, 4x Coax top, 4x klein topje/monitor:





..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

En dit weekend weer es nuttig beziggeweest en wat rotzooi gemaakt bij Iko thuis, uiteindelijk moet de hele set toch hetzelfde uitzien <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>:

Links hoe ze waren, rechts 1 van de 4 die al een paar maandjes af zijn:


Beetje slopen:


En de lijm erafschuren:


Terras een beetje onder het stof:


En nu kunnen ze in de lak:





..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Merijndj

Ziet er weer uitstekend uit.. heel mooi!!

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## ronny

je hebt wel een fotogenieke hond moet ik zeggen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
zeer mooi gedaan hoor.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## speakerfreak

sow jode, die eerste 2 fotos, complete speakerwand,  en die andere foto`s lekker zooitje, jeeej zo zien die van mij er nu ongeveer ook uit :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Overdrive

Is die ene top in spiegbeeld bewust zo gekozen of was het een contructiefoutje ??

Groetjes

----------


## PowerSound

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh!

----------


## CyberNBD

Hèhè, constructiefoutje van de bouwer, 1 van de 8 toppen is idd spiegelbeeld, ontdekte het dit weekend ook pas toen ik ze langs mekaar zette <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> sow jode, die eerste 2 fotos, complete speakerwand,  en die andere foto`s lekker zooitje, jeeej zo zien die van mij er nu ongeveer ook uit



gna gna alleen was dit 2 uurtjes werk en ben jij al eventjes bezig <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> maar idd 1 in spiegelbeeld... weer een kat in de zak gekocht.. tom had dus per 4 goeie.. maar ja eerst maar een afmaken.

greetzz Iko

----------


## speakerfreak

whehe jullie hebben alleen geschuurd<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>die kasten dan

maargoed kben inderdaad wel lang bezig met die kastjes<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>maar ze komen erwel<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## base

> citaat:
> Vorige week ff de overige speakers nog een laklaagje gegeven, de blauwe subs zijn nu ook zwart:
> 12x sub, 4x Coax top, 4x klein topje/monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..:: Site Updated ::..
> ...



dit vind ik een geweldige set , mag ik even vragen welke basspeaker zit erin 
groeten

----------


## Remco vd Werff

B&C 18PZB46-8

Groeten, Remco

Kijk uit voor je oren!!!

----------


## base

> citaat:
> B&C 18PZB46-8
> 
> Groeten, Remco
> 
> Kijk uit voor je oren!!!



is het zo erg dat je moet opletten voor je oren

dit is dus een basreflex ; draagt hij ver of niet

base

----------


## splash

> citaat:
> Beetje slopen:



Geloof mij:

Die verlengkabels doen het echt een heel stuk beter als je er een stekker (contactstop dus) aan zet <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: c:/del*.mp3 ::..

----------


## Rv

Yep, en die vijzendraaier ook als je zijn accu erin steekt!
lol

____
Rv.
____

----------


## CyberNBD

LOL  :Smile:  Kabels was overschot en vijzendraaieraccu was aant opladen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Music Power

En die halve 220 kabels lagen dr zondag nog toen ik kwam <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Enne vijzendraaier ?? Tis hiero toch een nederlands forum. Niet dat ik niet weet wat je bedoelt (accuboormasjien)

Greetz...Frank

----------


## soundendlight

Voor welke feestjes is nu zo'n dubbele set(4*bas 4*top)geschikt.
Tot 500 personen tot 1000 personen of misschien nog meer????

M.V.G Martin

----------


## djcas

ligt het nou aan mijn computer dat ik geen plaatjes zie???

----------


## Reemski

> citaat:
> ligt het nou aan mijn computer dat ik geen plaatjes zie???



Alles t/m de laatste 2 afbeeldingen is weg.

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

misschien dat ik weet wat je plaatjes probleem is, ik zie ook geregeld rode kruisjes. Ik zit voor mijn werk veel op internet, en dus ook op het forum. Hier op het werk is alles wat met msn te maken heeft afgeschermd. Dus geen hotmail, geen messenger, en dus ook geen foto's die op msn groups staan. Thuis zie ik wel alles. Is best klote, want thuis is de verbinding traag en hier snel.<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## soundendlight

Voor welke feestjes is nu zo'n dubbele set(4*bas 4*top)geschikt.
Tot 500 personen tot 1000 personen of misschien nog meer????

M.V.G Martin

----------


## luc2366

cyberdance, denk je nog eens aan de blueprints van de RVS-ophangbeugel voor de driver? faxnr: 0032/16.48.25.83 of per mail. THANX!

----------


## CyberNBD

4 bas 4 top is er niet, 4 bas 2 top per kant moet een mannetje of 750-1000 wel haalbaar zijn, mits goeie versterking.  Hangt ook af van wat je erover gaat draaien natuurlijk he.

Plaatjes zijn er idd af vanwege volle webhosing <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> zal kijken of ik ze nog ergens anders kwijtkan

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## soundendlight

Kunnen deze speakerkasten ook van mdf gemaakt worden??? Of wordt de kwaliteit (klank) er dan minder van?




Het kan vriezen het kan dooien en als het glad is moet men .... strooien.

----------


## CyberNBD

Tja kan zeker.. als jij je een breuk wil tillen en problemen wil krijgen als er wat water/bier of wat dan aankomt.  Zie buiten centen geen voordelen waarom je ze van mdf zou maken.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## djyoeri

Excuses voor het kicken van dit oude topic.

Maar ik zit toch met een dilemma. Er zijn mensen in dit topic die zeggen dat de 2 incher gaat vervormen (kwaaltje).

Zijn er dan geen mensen die er een 1" HF driver in hebben zitten? Ik kan hier namelijk geen ervaringen over vinden of dat gebeurd en ook waarom dat niet gebeurd.
Is de 1 incher niet krachtig genoeg? Het voordeel is wel dat deze sprankelender klinkt. 

Dus kort samengevat:

Waarom geen 1" i.p.v. een 2" HF.

----------


## Rademakers

Kun je linken naar die specifieke posts?

Mvg Johan

----------


## djyoeri

Beste Johan,

Sorry, ik heb het even nagezocht maar het was inderdaad niet dit topic maar een ander topic, het volgende is gezegd door Iko m.b.t. de Coax toppen:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/348155-post9.html






> Er zijn ondertussen 6 nieuwe toppen (1/8/15") klaar en we zijn nu bezig met 8 hoorn gelade dubbele 18" subs. 
> 
> Probleem van die oude toppen was vooral dat je snel problemen kreeg met die 2" driver die snel ging vervormen. Ook had je snel dat je de echte "kick" mist rond de 90Hz. Dit is dat opzich wel uit de 18" subs te krijgen door daar gewoon een flinke piek te maken, maar je merkt wel dat dat vrij veel versteker vermogen vreet. 
> 
> Grootste probleem van de 12/2 top is dus dat die 2" driver zo snel gaat vervormen.
> 
> Greetzz Iko



M.v.g.

Yoeri Bijker

----------


## Rademakers

En hoe is dat gerelateerd aan jouw dilemma?

Mvg Johan

----------


## djyoeri

Johan,

Nou, dilemma is misschien een groot woord.

Ik ga dan denken, gebeurt dit ook bij een 1"er en is deze dan niet geschikt? Want ik zie bij voorbaat alleen maar dat 2"ers gebruikt worden, dus dit zal niet voor niets zijn. Echter kan ik hier niet veel informatie over vinden.

M.v.g.

Yoeri Bijker

----------


## MusicXtra

Die 12" hoorn heeft een paar problemen, één ervan is dat de hoorn te kort is om lage frequenties weer te geven waardoor je in het gebied tussen 80 en 150 Hz tekort komt.
De combinatie met een 2" driver is omdat het rendement van de 12"ers door de hoorn dusdanig hoog is dat er een stevige driver nodig is en je liefst de 12"ers niet hoger laat lopen dan 1300 Hz. .
Een 1" zul je dus al snel tekort mee komen daar deze meestal pas vanaf zo'n 2kHz een beetje power kunnen hebben.
Een mogelijkheid is om 2 1" drivers onder elkaar te monteren, krijg je het idee als bij een line array, veel drivers dan kunnen ze al bij 800 Hz beginnen.

----------


## djyoeri

Bedankt voor je reactie!

Oke dus een 1 incher is dus per definitie (in zijn eentje) al niet sterk genoeg.

Ben voorlopig nog een beetje aan het oriënteren, maar waarschijnlijk komen ze op bandpass-hoorn kastjes welke bruikbaar zijn van ongeveer 50hz tot 160hz. 
Wanneer ik de mid dus vanaf 160hz laat werken, zou dit dan wel voldoende rendement opleveren?

M.v.g.

Yoeri Bijker

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor zover ik me die kast kan herinneren is de hoorn effectief vanaf zo'n 150 Hz dus dat zou moeten kunnen. Maar om je subs zover door te laten lopen vind ik minder, eigenlijk zou je een 15" low-mid kast erbij moeten plaatsen om het gat op te vullen. En inderdaad is een 1" driver aan de lichte kant om die 2 12"ers bij te houden. Denk wel dat het hoog mooier wordt met 2 1" drivers dan met 1 2" driver, het geluid wordt er minder agressief van.

----------


## djyoeri

WINISD geeft aan dat ze op 150/160 hz juist het meest effectief zijn. Dan hebben ze ook het hoogste rendement. Maar ook dat is alleen maar theoretisch gezien natuurlijk.

Het gaat om de Coax-top met maar 1 12 incher. Dus de kleine top. Zou in dit geval een 1 incher deze wel bij kunnen houden dan? Denk aan de legendarische DE-25/250? met een goede hoorn erachter.

Wederom bedankt voor je reactie!

M.v.g.

Yoeri Bijker

----------


## MusicXtra

> WINISD geeft aan dat ze op 150/160 hz juist het meest effectief zijn. Dan hebben ze ook het hoogste rendement. Maar ook dat is alleen maar theoretisch gezien natuurlijk.
> 
> Het gaat om de Coax-top met maar 1 12 incher. Dus de kleine top. Zou in dit geval een 1 incher deze wel bij kunnen houden dan? Denk aan de legendarische DE-25/250? met een goede hoorn erachter.
> 
> Wederom bedankt voor je reactie!
> 
> M.v.g.
> 
> Yoeri Bijker



Een enkele 12" top wordt al makkelijker om bij te houden voor een 1" driver, je kunt het al aardig voorspellen door uit te rekenen wat de maximale SPL is van je 12" in combinatie met de hoorn bij maximaal vermogen en dan uitrekenen hoeveel vermogen er op je 1" nodig is om dit bij te benen. Valt dit nog ruim binnen de specs dan komt het wel goed.
Overigens zou je ook een 1,4" kunnen overwegen.....
Probleem met je subs is niet dat ze die 160 Hz niet zouden halen maar wel dat je dan erg veel vermogen kwijt bent aan de weergave van het gebied tussen de 80 en 160 Hz, je houdt dan minder over voor het gebied onder de 80 Hz.

----------


## djyoeri

Echter heb ik niet echt een idee welke berekening ik toe zal moeten passen om de Max SPL te berekenen. 

Ah, vandaar. In principe is het de bedoeling om eventueel nog onder die bandpass-hoorn kastjes echte sub-kasten te gaan plaatsen. Deze voor een frequentie verloop van 30/35 hz tot 80 hz. De bandpass-hoorn kastjes zullen dus meer als low-kasten gebruikt worden.

Bedankt voor je reactie.

M.v.g.

Yoeri Bijker

----------


## MusicXtra

> Echter heb ik niet echt een idee welke berekening ik toe zal moeten passen om de Max SPL te berekenen. 
> 
> Ah, vandaar. In principe is het de bedoeling om eventueel nog onder die bandpass-hoorn kastjes echte sub-kasten te gaan plaatsen. Deze voor een frequentie verloop van 30/35 hz tot 80 hz. De bandpass-hoorn kastjes zullen dus meer als low-kasten gebruikt worden.
> 
> Bedankt voor je reactie.
> 
> M.v.g.
> 
> Yoeri Bijker



Het rendement van de hoogdriver kun je vinden in de specs., meestal is dit ergens tussen de 105 en 110 dB/W/m. Samen met het continu vermogen kun je nu de theoretische max. SPL berekenen. Doe ditzelfde voor je mid speaker en je weet of de hoogdriver het mid bij kan benen.
Overigens moet je wel uitgaan van de 12" met hoorn!
Het rendement is, door de hoorn, namelijk veel hoger dan in de specs. van de speaker staat aangegeven.
Wanneer je onder de bandpass kastjes nog een keer echte subs legt dan heb je een hele mooie combinatie en zul je geen dip meer hebben in het gebied 80/160 Hz.
Bedenk wel dat dit voor long-throw niet opgaat, dan ben je die frequenties al snel weer kwijt.

----------


## djyoeri

Bij de berekeningen kom ik op de volgende uitkomsten. (Bij cont. power)

B&C.Speakers DE-250  Max SPL 130.1
B&C.Speakers 12PE32  Max SPL 129.3 (niet met hoorn effect)

De hoorn zou de 12PE32 dus nog versterken. Denk je dat de DE-250 deze speaker aan zou kunnen in een hoorn-constructie?

Zo zou het inderdaad een ideale set worden (het principe van een D&B C4 set met B2's eronder). De sub-kast zal inderdaad dienen om in het near-field een flinke dreun te geven. De top en low-kastjes dienen daarentegen weer meer voor long-throw.

M.v.g.

Yoeri Bijker

----------


## MusicXtra

> Bij de berekeningen kom ik op de volgende uitkomsten. (Bij cont. power)
> 
> B&C.Speakers DE-250  Max SPL 130.1
> B&C.Speakers 12PE32  Max SPL 129.3 (niet met hoorn effect)
> 
> De hoorn zou de 12PE32 dus nog versterken. Denk je dat de DE-250 deze speaker aan zou kunnen in een hoorn-constructie?
> 
> Zo zou het inderdaad een ideale set worden (het principe van een D&B C4 set met B2's eronder). De sub-kast zal inderdaad dienen om in het near-field een flinke dreun te geven. De top en low-kastjes dienen daarentegen weer meer voor long-throw.
> 
> ...



Je zit nu met hoogdriver al op praktisch dezelfde SPL, de hoorn zal het rendement van de 12" snel met 3 dB of meer verhogen, het wordt dus krap of je moet genoegen nemen met het feit dat je hoog de beperkende factor is.
Welke spreiding geeft je hoog hoorn, is die 60 of 90 graden?

----------


## djyoeri

Mmm, als er inderdaad nog 3db bovenop komt wordt het inderdaad krap.

De hoorn voor de LF driver wordt waarschijnlijk vergelijkbaar met de D&B c4 top. Beperkt dus. (ongeveer 40x40/30 graden). 

Heb net even een meting gedaan met een 1.4 inch driver. Deze komt uit om een max SPL van 135.8 en moet dus zeker meer geschikt zijn dan de 1 incher.

Bedankt voor je reactie weer  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Een spreiding van 40 graden horizontaal is erg krap, meen dat die 12" hoorn 60 graden horizontaal is....
Die 1,4" zal het waarschijnlijk een stuk beter trekken in elk geval.

----------


## djyoeri

Heb ontwerpen liggen van de originele C4. Maar denk dat ik deze inderdaad ga modificeren met de hoorn van de 12" 2" Coax-top van Speakerstore. 

En zoals je zegt, dan heb ik inderdaad 60x60 afstraling wat toch wat netter is! 

Denk dat het toch die 1.4 inch driver gaat worden, het is allemaal nog niet rond. Dus heb nog hier en daar wat bedenk tijd!

Ik wil je in ieder geval bedanken voor je tijd! Je hebt me uitstekend geholpen! Waarschijnlijk spreken we elkaar binnenkort wel weer op het forum.

Ik wens je nog een fijne nachtrust  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Zou leuk zijn als je wat foto's van het project plaatst...
Weltrusten.

----------


## djyoeri

Goed idee! Wanneer ik begin aan het project zal ik gelijk een bouw-verslag maken van mijn project.  :Smile: 

Weltruste.

----------


## Rolandino

is het geen idee om een coaxiaal speaker in de hoorn te zetten.

De drivers van coaxspeakers hebben een veel zachter karakter als een losse driver en de meeste 12" coaxen hebben een 2" driver. ( Beyma )

Heb ikzelf ook gedaan en werkt perfect voor wat extra hoog heb ik een bulletje erbij gedaan !

----------


## MusicXtra

> is het geen idee om een coaxiaal speaker in de hoorn te zetten.
> 
> De drivers van coaxspeakers hebben een veel zachter karakter als een losse driver en de meeste 12" coaxen hebben een 2" driver. ( Beyma )
> 
> Heb ikzelf ook gedaan en werkt perfect voor wat extra hoog heb ik een bulletje erbij gedaan !



Dan loop je tegen een paar problemen op, de hoorn sluit niet aan bij de hoogdriver waardoor het mid veel meer long-throw is dan het hoog.
Ga je dan vervolgens nog een bullet bij plaatsen dan is in één klap je voordeel van coaxiaal weg want je introduceert dus een probleem met je time alignement. Daarbij geven bullets meestal vanaf zo'n 7 kHz weer en zullen ze dus apart versterkt moeten worden.
Bij dit ontwerp kun je dus bijna niet anders dan een hoogdriver met passende hoorn te gebruiken.

----------


## Rolandino

DAar ben ik het niet mee eens ik gebruik al jaren deze toppen zonder een enkel probleem 

mis geen hoog op afstand hoor bij een coax is de spreiding van mid en hoog gelijk omdat het over dezelfde conusoppervlakte loopt koppel je deze aan een hoorn worden deze tonen gelijkmatig verdeeld over de hoorn en verspreid.

voor de tweeter hoef je echt geen aparte versterker te nemen hoor je hebt altijd nog 3-weg filters of highpass filters

maar goed jullie zijn de Pro's dan zal het wel zo zijn ! 

ik praat alleen maar uit ervaring met mijn kasten dan zijn mijn kasten wel uniek op deze werld bol !

----------


## MusicXtra

> DAar ben ik het niet mee eens ik gebruik al jaren deze toppen zonder een enkel probleem 
> 
> mis geen hoog op afstand hoor bij een coax is de spreiding van mid en hoog gelijk omdat het over dezelfde conusoppervlakte loopt koppel je deze aan een hoorn worden deze tonen gelijkmatig verdeeld over de hoorn en verspreid.
> 
> voor de tweeter hoef je echt geen aparte versterker te nemen hoor je hebt altijd nog 3-weg filters of highpass filters
> 
> maar goed jullie zijn de Pro's dan zal het wel zo zijn ! 
> 
> ik praat alleen maar uit ervaring met mijn kasten dan zijn mijn kasten wel uniek op deze werld bol !



Daar heb je wel deels gelijk in, de koppeling via de 12" conus zal echter niet optimaal zijn.
En die bullet kun je wel via een passief filter laten lopen maar je blijft dan het probleem met de time-alignement houden. In goed nederlands zal de bullet dus een paar milliseconden vertraagd moeten worden en dat kan alleen maar door een aparte versterker te gebruiken.

----------


## Rolandino

in theorie heb je gelijk maar in praktijk zijn deze dingen niet hoorbaar hoor.

Ik praat vanuit mijn oren snap je 

Ga je meten dan zal er heus wel verschil zijn.

----------


## MusicXtra

> in theorie heb je gelijk maar in praktijk zijn deze dingen niet hoorbaar hoor.
> 
> Ik praat vanuit mijn oren snap je 
> 
> Ga je meten dan zal er heus wel verschil zijn.



Maar beluister voor de grap maar eens een systeem waarbij de time-alignement wel en een waarbij het niet goed is. :Big Grin: 
Daarbij bouw je een coaxiaal top vanwege de voordelen van coaxiaal, dus geluid uit een puntbron, dan is het wel ietwat vreemd als je dat voordeel om zeep helpt door dit soort oplossingen waarbij je dus weet dat het eigenlijk niet klopt. :Confused:

----------


## Rolandino

de hoornkasten die ik gebouwd heb bestaat uit 2 compartimenten een voor de coaxiaal speaker en de andere voor ophoging van de kast zodat de topkast even groot is als de subkast in deze ophoging heb ik vanuit achter een oude beyma tweeter tegen de hoorn gedaan voor het net iets meer frisse hoog voor de stack !

----------


## djyoeri

Super heren, bedankt voor de reacties.

Stel dat ik de B&C ME60 op een 1.4 inch HF-driver zet. Is het resultaat dan nog enigszins redelijk of moet ik echt een 1.4 inch hoorn monteren?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Super heren, bedankt voor de reacties.
> 
> Stel dat ik de B&C ME60 op een 1.4 inch HF-driver zet. Is het resultaat dan nog enigszins redelijk of moet ik echt een 1.4 inch hoorn monteren?



Bij een 1,4" driver hoort wel een passende hoorn....

----------


## djyoeri

Haha oke bedankt!
Was meer omdat er geen 60x40 hoorn 1.4 inch verkrijgbaar is bij mijn lererancier. Wel een B&C ME90, maar die is 80x60 graden afstraling, dus dat heeft niet zo heel veel zin.

Bedankt weer!

----------


## 4AC

> 



Ik durf het bijna niet te vragen, maar plaats je de onderste sub wel andersom, om een hoornmond te creëren?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dexter

In principe hoeft dit niet, dit omdat de lengtes van de golven voldoende lang zijn en dus zowieso wel koppelen.

Voorbeeld een golf van 100Hz is toch 3.43 Meter, halve golf lengte is dus iets minder dan 1.75m dus alles binnen ruweg 1.75m koppelt met elkaar.

----------


## Rademakers

Er zijn twee manieren van koppelen in dit geval. 

De koppeling waar Dexter op doelt, overigens gaat het hier om een 1/4 golflengte i.p.v een 1/2 golflengte, dus zo'n 86 cm i.p.v 1,75 meter (voor 100 Hz).

De koppeling waar Teun op doelt, door de hoornmonden naar elkaar toe te zetten wordt als het ware één grote hoornmond gevormd. In het geval van frontloaded hoorns kan dit tot een significante verlaging van de onderste grensfrequentie leiden en vervlakking van de respons.
In het geval van hybrides is deze vorm van koppeling gering in zijn effectiviteit. Het kan een dB'tje output verschillen over een beperkt frequentiegebied (van het totale werkgebied).

Hybrides zijn als het ware een overgang tussen basreflex en rear loaded hoorns en gedragen zich daar naar. Het effect van hoornmond koppeling is over het algemeen niet zo goed als bij een rear loaded hoorn maar ook niet zo slecht als bij basreflex.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Rolandino

origineel is de MD218 idd met de hoornmonden tegen elkaar aan.

Echter in deze opstelling is er weinig verschil maar wel als er 4 staan met de monden tegen elkaar ga je een berg verschil merken.



zoals rechts op de foto is de koppeling te zien ( zo is het exact de MD218 van Master ) Daar is deze kast ook van na gebouwd ( de originele letterlijk doormidden gezaagd ) wel een kleine aanpassing in de mond en baffle waardoor er met 2 losse kasten een hoorbaar beter rendement behaald wordt dan de originele MD218 zonder processor !

Gebruik deze set op 2x C31800 versterkers van JB en draai er tot maximaal 500 man mee met goede resultaten.

Nu wordt deze set met 2x Synq Digit 3K6 verasterkers gevoed  en de Synq DLP6 processor voor de tuning en x-oversubs gaan  nu vanaf 36hz tot 120 hz met een boost op de 50 en 60hz van +3db en een dip op de 100hz van -3 waardoor de kast minder ronkt ! 

op de top heb ik vanaf 120hz met een dip op de 3,5Khz van -3db verder geen aanpassingen tot op heden gedaan.

Natuurlijk de gain van het topgedeelte wat zachter gedaan ivm het vermogen van de amp !

Tot op heden goede ervaringen gehad met deze setup.

[EDIT]handel niet toegestaan[/EDIT]

----------

